# world's fastest slingshot ever! 420FPS!



## jeschow

Recently I got a chance try this compound slingshot, from a company named STS, its a brand new design by using rubber as power group, it shoots steel ball!!
I tested about weight 60 lb with 8MM steel ball and got 420 FPS!!!! it should be the fastest slingshot at the world.
It just feels just like using a compound bow, aim at slight and shoot out about 25M, more accurate than I thought, After practice for a while, I can do better as it shown.
Its really inserting product, unfortunately it hasn't come out at market ya, it only takes small amount for per-ordering.
Have a look guys, cheers!!


----------



## NaturalFork

How is it powered by rubber? Would probably be even better if it was powered by modern bow limbs. However this is awesome! Thanks you for posting.


----------



## NightKnight

That is interesting!! It isnt the fastest though. I think the fastest is around 800FPS now, using flat bands. That is pretty darn fast for tubes though.


----------



## peash00ter

NaturalFork said:


> How is it powered by rubber?


there are tubes running around the wheel things, idk about compound bow terms, when he pulls it back it stretches the multiple bands, the bands are black and can be seen in the last 2 pics


----------



## NightKnight

You can actually see the bands in all of the pics.


----------



## ZDP-189

Didn't Jörg try this?


----------



## Charles

Sort of a modern version of the ancient stone bow ... not the crossbow type ... some "primitive" tribes fired clay balls with a bow. I do not understand why these folks would bother with using rubber tubing on it. Why not just make the same set up with a normal compound bow? To my mind, the only "inovation" is the gizmo that holds the ball on the string. I am amazed that it does not tend to spin at least a little when firing. And that gizmo looks like it limits the device to only one size ball, which is a serious downside to my mind.

It would be interesting to do a chronograph of Joerg's latest bull pup slingshot crossbow. I suspect that with the proper bands it could get 500+ fps ... if not exactly Joerg's, then one just a bit longer.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## NaturalFork

NightKnight said:


> You can actually see the bands in all of the pics.


I see that now. .. i wast even thinking that was rubber! This is impressive! ... not very practical ... but impressive.


----------



## NaturalFork

Charles said:


> Sort of a modern version of the ancient stone bow ... not the crossbow type ... some "primitive" tribes fired clay balls with a bow. I do not understand why these folks would bother with using rubber tubing on it. Why not just make the same set up with a normal compound bow? To my mind, the only "inovation" is the gizmo that holds the ball on the string. I am amazed that it does not tend to spin at least a little when firing. And that gizmo looks like it limits the device to only one size ball, which is a serious downside to my mind.
> 
> It would be interesting to do a chronograph of Joerg's latest bull pup slingshot crossbow. I suspect that with the proper bands it could get 500+ fps ... if not exactly Joerg's, then one just a bit longer.
> 
> Cheers ... Charles


I agree with you. Seems a normal compound bow (modified of course) would shoot much faster.


----------



## NightKnight

I'm not sure. I would have to see side by side tests before I would believe that rubber couldnt retract faster than solid bow arms.


----------



## Papa G

very interesting, but i dont see me putting it in my pocket when i take the dog for a walk


----------



## gamekeeper john

thats very fast my friend, not the fastest though, i got up to 548fps with a 8mm steel, and people have gone even faster than that


----------



## monoaminooxidase

I could not tell the thing from a normal compound bow... But I agree with Charles, I would like to know how the ball release works. By what I can gather from the pics, the "pouch" has a magnet in it, and the wristband thingy just grabs/releases a little loop of string.


----------



## marcus sr

am i weird coz i dont like it??? all that technology and people are doing the same the old school way,dont wanna offend but it looks pointless


----------



## slingshot_sniper

As cool as it looks for a bow for me it looks way OTT for a slingshot,it could be much simpler!! cool none the less


----------



## keef

marcus sr said:


> am i weird coz i dont like it??? all that technology and people are doing the same the old school way,dont wanna offend but it looks pointless


 Agreed Marcus......


----------



## bullseyeben!

Personally, as.cool as it is, I don't consider this a slingshot; it don't fit in your pocket, it uses a bow frame, and baffled me as to why one would hunt with this instead of a com bow? I would call this a ball bow, a not a slingshot, but that's my opinion, and appreciate the time you took to post this interesting idea all the same, cheers Ben


----------



## Hrawk

Obvious marketing ploy is obvious.


----------



## marcus sr

bullseyeben! said:


> Personally, as.cool as it is, I don't consider this a slingshot; it don't fit in your pocket, it uses a bow frame, and baffled me as to why one would hunt with this instead of a com bow? I would call this a ball bow, a not a slingshot, but that's my opinion, and appreciate the time you took to post this interesting idea all the same, cheers Ben


totally agree


----------



## monoaminooxidase

but still I have to say I do not mind complicated designs, lots of technology and everything. If someone would build a similar thing at home (and it would nout just look like a com bow), I'd be all over it.


----------



## slingshot_sniper

marcus sr said:


> Personally, as.cool as it is, I don't consider this a slingshot; it don't fit in your pocket, it uses a bow frame, and baffled me as to why one would hunt with this instead of a com bow? I would call this a ball bow, a not a slingshot, but that's my opinion, and appreciate the time you took to post this interesting idea all the same, cheers Ben


totally agree
[/quote]









I think Bills slingshot rifle would be just as good,and cost nothing to make and you can mount sights too


----------



## bj000

Hrawk said:


> Obvious marketing ploy is obvious.


lol
unimpressed BJ is unimpressed


----------



## peash00ter

i think this is pretty cool and the reason that normal forks wouldn't work is because dry firing a bow can cause it to fracture and when you are using a small metal shot instead of an arrow it has very low resistance on it probably causing a premature death for the bow

since the thing is powered by rubber you don't have to worry about the arms cracking from using such a light ammo
just my 2.c correct me if im wrong


----------



## Charles

peash00ter said:


> i think this is pretty cool and the reason that normal forks wouldn't work is because dry firing a bow can cause it to fracture and when you are using a small metal shot instead of an arrow it has very low resistance on it probably causing a premature death for the bow
> 
> since the thing is powered by rubber you don't have to worry about the arms cracking from using such a light ammo
> just my 2.c correct me if im wrong


Hmmmm ... I am not so sure that if made with a standard compound bow, that the device would self destruct. Pellet firing crossbows have been made for several hundred years. You will find excellent descriptions, and construction directions in this book:

http://www.amazon.com/Book-Crossbow-Additional-Section-Catapults/dp/0486287203/ref=pd_bxgy_b_text_b

Some of them were very powerful, using steel prods, and employed cocking levers because of the very heavy draw weight.

Cheers ........ Charles


----------



## ZDP-189

If that qualifies as a slingshot, then I want a muzzle loading black powder slingshot.


----------



## bullseyeben!

I think most agree, this just ain't cricket init....


----------



## crazymike

How to you put it in your back pocket?


----------



## marcus sr

crazymike said:


> How to you put it in your back pocket?


carefully


----------

